# What is this colour please?



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Being new to breeding, I am not yet familiar with the terms for all the colours. So please could someone tell me what this little girl is? Also, which is correct, pied or broken?
(The photo is not of the best quality, as my camera is elderly, and, because the doe is a satin, there was a fair bit of reflection from the flash)


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

champagne??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The correct term is piebald, generally, though you may have a banded mouse there. If you want to be really vague, you can call it a 'marked' mouse, if you are unsure of the genetics behind the markings.

Broken mice, have to adhere to specific patterns. Broken is a specific distribution of markings, not the cause of the markings. Broken you can equate to 'blazed', it's a type of marking, not a gene.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Really, it is a gene, there being dominant and recessive genes for markings, with the specific patterns that are shown coming down from breeding for that pattern...so, what I'm saying it that it is a genetic thing with special qualifications created by breeding for specific patterns. It's just like the different shades that can appear from seemingly identical genotypes; the genes are tweaked to get the show quality hues just right.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It is modifiers that cause the differences in expression. The gene is always piebald.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What color are her eyes?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Her eyes are red


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

possibly argente or faun?
I dunno, but very cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would guess perhaps champagne? Is she ticked or anything? What color where her parents?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Mother is a long-haired chocolate pied satin, and father is a dove tan satin. Not a great deal of help, I'm afraid.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually that does help, because that means neither parent has the A agouti gene, so she can't be argente. I would say champagne.

Congratz on your baby!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My thanks - I can identify the rest of the litter (no two the same!), but was stumped on the colour of this one. I didn't realise that champagne could be so bright. I have named her Gold, and her dove pied sister Silver. Daft, I know.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those sound like lovely names! Remember the satin will make everything look quite bright too, bright than maybe you'd think.


----------

